# New Idea 4865 Round baler pro and con



## Fifty Shades of Hay (Jun 16, 2018)

What do you think of the New Idea 4865 round baler? We have gone through 2 balers in the last 2 weeks and are looking at getting our first round baler.


----------



## anilsen0711 (Mar 21, 2012)

The first round baler we picked up from an auction was a 4845. We were new to the world of round baling 13 years ago. Not the exact same baler but same series.

The 4845 served us well with minimal maintenance items. The last two years season do 15' and 16' we were breaking belts and bearings were going. We were fixing one by one and was always at the most inopportune time. We ended up buying a new Vermeer 404 Pro and took the time to rebuild the 4845 from its years of service.

Pros: cheap when bought used, easy to operate, simple bale controller, reliable when properly maintained.

Cons: didn't have net wrap. Soft core Center


----------



## Fifty Shades of Hay (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks Anilsen0711. I had heard they were bad for starting on fire and that the bearings break down regularly. We are new to round balers and just need a baler to make hay for our cattle.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Everything is relative. Mainly because of the price. But I would never own one after having one before.

I wouldn't think fire would be related to much more than maintenance and common sense instead of brand though.


----------

